# ppv college football game list



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find what ppv games will be on what Diretv channels this weekend? Getting a bunch of people over to watch the season opener for our favorite college team!!


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Found it!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great! How about sharing what you learned, please.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Found it here: http://sports.directv.com/Packages/ESPNGamePlan/2013_8.htm


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

You're welcome! GO VOLS!!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like they forgot Louisiana-Monroe at Oklahoma! PPV 786 at 6pm CDT


BOOMER SOONER!

Also Mississippi State vs Oklahoma State in Houston on abc at 3pm CDT.

Go 'Pokes!


Central at Michigan 4:30 CDT BTN

M Go Blue!


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

dhaze said:


> Found it here: http://sports.directv.com/Packages/ESPNGamePlan/2013_8.htm


That's just the ESPN Game Plan schedule. There's also a block of games that are only available via PPV on channels 785-787 (785-1 - 787-1 for HD when available)

This weekend's games:
785/785-1 Austin Peay State @ Tennessee
786/786-1 Louisiana-Monroe @ Oklahoma
787/787-1 Murray State @ Missouri (in market only, out of market will get it on channel 791 via ESPN Game Plan)


----------



## Sandra (Apr 16, 2012)

So how many people actually pay $39.95 for one game?


Sandra


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Sandra said:


> So how many people actually pay $39.95 for one game?
> 
> Sandra


HD I hope.


----------



## larryharry59 (Feb 6, 2012)

Next season none of the game involving SEC teams will be on PPV or Gameplan for that matter because ESPN and the SEC are creating a the SEC network channel by August 2014.


----------



## dhaze (Apr 23, 2012)

Had a bunch of people over & everybody put in $5 bucks apiece. Not too bad when you split it up, otherwise it aint worth it.

And it was not HD.


----------

